# Western Iowa Snow!!!



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

snowed monday about 3 inches, then snowed like a mother tues into wed.

i spent all day wed battling 4-6 foot drifts. it sucked, took 30 minutes to do each driveway. THEN, the people in the country started calling for emergency help, and it was absolutely insane! didnt get any pics, but i had drifts as high as my truck and 15 feet deep that i had to dig, push and pull and fight my way through.

I got stuck a bunch of different times, i think my tranny mount is broke. but i made some serious coin!


----------



## kyle1710 (Dec 11, 2008)

More pics please!


----------



## tom's snow pro (Dec 11, 2008)

Those are some nice pictures. How many inches total did you get?


----------



## bosman (Oct 20, 2008)

Looks like a good time! Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Looks like you got a decent amout there.

You can keep it.


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

probably 15-17 inches in 2 days. with 35mph winds. it was god awefull to plow. VERY hard on equipment. had to hit everything soo hard to get it to move!!


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

thats alot of snow


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

great pics and nice truck


----------



## americanlawn (Nov 27, 2007)

Tues/Wed here = 16 plus inches of snow with 50 mph wind gusts. (Monday we had two inches). It's getting old fast. (Des Moines, IA)

This morning I was going into work to plow again..........girl on a cell phone drove into my Chevy Avalanche (personal vehicle) which is my pride & joy. Sometimes it seems that "life ain't fair". I was heartbroken after seeing the damage she caused. THEY OUGHT TO BE A LAW (if you know what I mean).


----------



## onemancrew (Feb 28, 2007)

*NW Iowa*

We had about 6 in plus 35 + winds and a fire downtown that destroyed 4 business. Fought fire for 21 hours then blowed snow after done with fire. That sucked!!!


----------



## cleansweep007 (Oct 21, 2008)

Here in central IA we got 11 inches of snow and up to 40 mile per hr gusts. My crew and I have worked non stop this week ! What a great start to the season !!!


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice pictures! Hopefully the truck didn't suffer to much if any damage!


----------



## americanlawn (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm guessing you're talking about Paulina. I was raised on a farm close by (near Gaza), and my Dad went to school in Paulina. I watched our local Des Moines TV stations report this fire. My folks are retired in Primghar, but my brother runs our family farm, I'll be up for Christmas, and my folks want me to check out the destruction in downtown Paulina. It's a very sad deal. I heard there were over a dozen fire departments that responded. Take care, Larry



onemancrew;901847 said:


> We had about 6 in plus 35 + winds and a fire downtown that destroyed 4 business. Fought fire for 21 hours then blowed snow after done with fire. That sucked!!!


----------



## FLagen23 (Dec 1, 2005)

This last week was a great week to start the season! After working all week I am bored this weekend waiting for more snow! Carroll was pretty much well shut down for 2 days.


----------



## strawhead (Dec 27, 2004)

Awesome pictures!!!! I wish it would snow here someday......

Jeff


----------

